# OASE Biosmart erweitern



## Tobi_Teich (8. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

habe zur Zeit den Oase Biosmart 16000 UVC mit der Eco 6000 im Betrieb.
Mit beidem bin ich soweit zufrieden, doch könnte ich mir vorstellen den Filter zu erweitern, dabei soll der aktuelle Filter bestehen bleiben, es soll nur noch ein Selbstgebauter Filter dahinter geschaltet werden.

Das heißt das Wasser kommt durch die UVC Lampe (11 Watt) und geht dann durch die Filter (3x blau und 3x rot).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder hat Ahnung davon.

Gruß


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Hallo,
deine Angaben im Profil sind nat. etwas dünn.
Was soll den die Erweiterung bringen - soll es die Reinigungsintervalle deiner Schwämme vergrößern (dann müsstest du an einen Vorfilter denken) oder soll es eine Verbesserung der Filterfunktion bringen (dann solltest du eine separate Biostufe nachschalten)???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Sorry, hier Infos :

7500 Liter 
7 Goldorfen 
8 Gründlinge 

Insgesamt soll es die Filterleistung verbessern.


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Dann stell eine Tonne (200 -er reicht völlig) nach deinem Filter und bestücke sie mit __ Hel-X oder einem anderen Biomedium.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Danke erstmal, sind diese Tonnnen Rund? Oder gibt es die auch in rechteckig ca. Die Größe des jetzigen Filters ?


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Die eckigen 200 Liter Tonnen sind am Standfuß rund - die komplett eckigen Tonnen haben 300 Liter.
Günstige Tonnen bekommst du bei Hornbach - so ne 300-er kostet keine 30,- €.
Dein Oase-Filter ist halt ein reiner Schwammfilter, also zur mech. Feinfiltrierung geeeignet. Freilich bilden sich in den Schwämmen auch Bakterien, aber du rottest die mit jedem Reinigen ziemlich aus (nicht ganz!).
Wenn du einen Vorfilter integrieren würdest (was bei diesem Filter bzw. durch die integrierte UVC recht schwierig ist) würden sich die Anzahl der Schwamm-Reinigungen merklich reduzieren - aber wenn das so wie es jetzt ist für dich ok ist, wird eine separate Bio-Abteilung deine Wasserqualität deutlich verbessern und damit wird auch weniger Schmutz für deine Schwämme anfallen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Also ich reinige ca. alle 2 Wochen, was für mich völlig OK ist.

Also stell ich mir das ganze so vor, das Rohr, welches Wasser zum Teich leitet in die 300er Tonne Integrieren, die Tonne bestücken, und dann einen Auslauf zum Wasser. 

Der Einlauf in der 300er Tonne muss höher sein als der Auslauf ??oops


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Ich würde es so sagen:
Der Auslauf deines Oase-Filters muss höher sein als der Auslauf der Tonne - du kannst dein Einlauf der Tonne ruhig bis kurz über den Boden führen und die Tonne von Unten nach Oben durchströmen lasssen.

Für die Bestückung mit __ Hel-X etc. gibts viele Vorschläge und Bauanleitungen - lies dich mal etwas ein. (perforierte Rohre, Kunststoffnetze. etc.)

Wichtig wäre, dass du eine Absetzkammer am Boden mit einem Medienträger abteilst und eine Ablassvorrichtung für den abgesetzten Dreck vorsiehst (mind. DN 70).
Alternativ kannst den Schmodder aber auch von Oben absaugen - hier empfielt sich ein Wartungsrohr in den Filter einzusetzen - oder du baust dir ne Schmutzpumpe ein - wie gesagt da gibts x Möglichkeiten - lies erst mal in den Anfängerfragen und in der Abteilung Teichtechnik - such mit den Schlagworten Hel-X, Biofilter, Tonnenfilter etc.

Gruß Nori


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

Soweit hat Nori alles schon gesagt, vielleicht aber könnte eine Tonne oder Tönnchen mit Sieb oder Bürsten o.ä. als Vorfilterung deine Filtration ebenso merklich verbessern denn alles was vorher schon an Gröberem ausgefiltert wurde muss nicht mehr biologisch abgebaut werden. Optimal wären natürlich 2 Sachen,Vorfilterung und Biokammererweiterung wobei es für 7500l eigentlich schon reichen müsste. Denkbar wäre auch ne Tauch-UVC-in eine "Absetz-oder Vorfilterkammer" zu integrieren, du würdest dann nicht soviel Pumpenleistung verlieren und die eingesetzte Wattzahl der UVC würde evtl. sogar zur Keimreduzierung dienlich sein, 11Watt bei geschätztem Durchfluss von ca. 4000l ist schon unterste Grenze aber wenn es bisher so gut läuft und die Stromkosten erträglich sind ist es doch ok.

Ein Compactsieve 2 z.B. würde bestimmt ebenso als Vorfilterung helfen und ist bestimmt einfach zu integrieren.

Den ich übrigens kostengünstig abzugeben hätte wegen Umbau meines Teiches :smoki


----------



## Nori (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

@ Steffen:
Ist es leider in dem Fall bzw. bei dem Oase-Filter nicht - der CS-Auslauf funzt garantiert nicht durch eine 1,5"-Tülle des UVC-Klärers, der in den Filterdeckel integriert ist und auch den Einlauf des Filters bildet.
Wenn man das Teil entnehmen kann, es vor dem CS in die Leitung einschleifen kann und den Einlauf des Oase gegen ene Eigenkonstruktion aus HT-Rohren ersetzen kann, dann ist es dagegen möglich des CS einzubinden - entweder durch eine entsprechende Adaption des DN 70-Auslaufs audf diese Eigenkonsruktion oder direkt durch den Deckel in den Filter.
Ne Tauch-UVC sehe ich hier schwierig zu integrieren, da die Teile zu groß sind (es sei denn du willst das Teil in den Teich legen) und auch zu stark (40 Watt für 7500 Lit??? - Ersatzröhren zu teuer, T5 Röhre kostet ca 50,-€).
Hier ist durchaus ein normaler UVC angesagt, entweder was mit 18 Watt als PL Gerät (günstige Lösung ca. 60,- €, Ersatzröhre ca. 10,- €) oder als TL Gerät mit 30 Watt (ca. 130,- €, Ersatzröhre ca. 15,-€)


Gruß Nori


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Ok, mit den Gegebenheiten speziell dieses Filters bin ich nicht vertraut, es täte ja auch eine Eigenbau-Vorfilterung mittels vorgesetzter Tonne in welche ja dann wiederum die UVC eingehängt werden könnte  aber womöglich wäre man dann mit ner komplett neuen Filterstrecke besser bedient, sorry aber ich halte eben nicht soviel von diesen Filtern wobei die von Oase wohl noch mit die besseren sind.


----------



## Iedfreak (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OAS Biosmart erweitern*

Mal ne kurze Frage....

Kann man nicht die Schwämme rausschmeißen und das Fach mit __ Hel-x auffüllen???

Was haltet ihr davon ( Hab nen screenmatic 18)


----------



## Nori (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Wenn du sowas vor hast, würde ich eine Reihe Schwämme belassen (zur Feinfiltrierung) und dann eher Siporax, Crystalmax oder vielleicht noch die __ Hel-X Chips nehmen - die benötigen allesamt weniger Volumen als das normale Hel-X, da sie wesentlich mehr Oberfläche haben.
Die Abtrennung könntest du mit einm Medienträger vornehmen - Siporax und Crystalmax kannst auch einfach in Säcken einlagern.
Besser wäre aber eine nachgeschaltete Tonne.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Iedfreak (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

http://www.koi4ever.de/privat/calc.html

Kann man sich nur ansatzweise an so eine Berechnung halten ????


----------



## Tobi_Teich (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Habe mir auch schon überlegt eine 25 W UVC vorzuschalten, und die andere auszulassen.

Und dann eine große Tonne mit Mix aus Bio und Mechanischer Reinigung nachzuschalten.

Wenn sowas Möglich ist ?


----------



## Nori (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Normalerweise reichen deine Schwämme für die 7500 Liter.
Die Biomedien in einer Tonne genügen.
Wenn dir ne 200 oder 300 Liter Tonne zu groß ist, dann kannst auch bei Verwendung von Crystalmax oder Siporax-Medien einen kleineren Behälter verwenden - etwa 30-50 Liter groß.
Wenn du da 10-20 Liter Medien einfüllst (10 Lit. kosten etwa 40,- €), dann reicht das völlig (Vorteil: kleinerer Behälter, der nicht eingegraben werden muss - dadurch leichtere Installation - Einbau einer Ablasvorrichtung recht einfach). Vorteilhaft wäre noch diese Medien mit einem Luftkompressor zu unterstützen.
Das wäre der erste Schritt - dann einfach mal 2-4 Wochen so lassen.
Wenn die Wasserqualität sich verbessert wird der Schmodder im Schwammfilter auch weniger.
Ansonsten kannst dann immer noch den Vorfilter angehen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Ok, wenn dann wird das nach dem Winter gemacht.

Also eher ein kleiner Biofilter ca. 80 l. und dann ein Vorfilter mit UVC ¿ (Ironie) etwas größer ca. 200 l.
In der Mitte dann das Oase Teil oder lieber ganz rauslassen ?


----------



## Nori (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Vergiss erstmal den Vorfilter und die neue UVC.
Wenn es mit der Biostufe schon besser wird, dann brauchst du das andere Zeug nicht.
Falls doch ein Vorfilter angesagt ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Compactsieve nehmen - da ergibt sich immer mal ne Gelegenheit einen Gebrauchten für 120,- bis 140,- € zu bekommen - stehen auch einige Teile momentan in den "Kleinanzeigen" von Ebay (also nicht im normalen Ebay) - sbecs hat denk ich auch einen abzugeben...
Den UVC und musst du dann auch vor den CS einbauen etc.
Den Oase lass ruhig als Feinfiltrierung im System.
Du kannst dir jetzt schon die Biostufe bauen - kannst ja alles soweit verbereiten, dass nur noch die Verbindung zum Oase geschaffen werden muss.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Danke an alle dann erstmal !

Werde mich dann mal nach den Sachen umsehen.


----------



## Tobi_Teich (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Ich hole das Thema nocheinmal hoch. 

Habe jetzt den Standtort vermessen, 60 cm Breit und max 3 m lang und ein leichtes Gefälle. 

Dahin soll dann der Biosmart 16000, bleiben also noch ca 2,30 m Länge, sollte ja reichen.

Das ganze soll wie folgt aussehen:

Das Wasser wird hochgepumpt, (Oase Aquamax Eco 5500) gelangt dann in den Biosmart.
Jetzt soll der Wasserrücklauf (75mm Rohr) in den neuen Biofilter gelangen.

Nun meine Fragen :

- Ich hätte gerne eine rechteckige Wanne (ähnliche Größe wie der Biosmart16000) wie heißt sowas ? 

- welche Größe soll der Auslass aus dem Biofilter haben ? 

- Was empfehlt Ihr als Bestückung ?

Dann schonmal Danke im vorraus


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Gib doch einfach mal Erstzbehälter für Biosmart16000 bei dr. goooogle ein 
Bei Oase-technik.de gibt es den Behälter für 24,95 zzgl Versand

mfg René


----------



## Tobi_Teich (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Hätte man auch mal selber drauf kommen können. 

Wenn ich den Behälter so bestelle, habe ich ja schon den Wasserauslauf.
Kann ich dann als Einlauf einfach eine 75 mm Wanddurchführung reinsetzen ?


----------



## Tobi_Teich (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

und was empfehlt Ihr als Bestückung (Menge), und wie kann ich das ganze Abgrenzen voneinander.


----------



## Nori (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Da kannst dann irgendwelche Biomedien in Säcken reinpacken - da brauchst du nichts abtrennen.
Nimm den Auslauf als Eingang und bau den Auslauf am besten etwas weiter Oben (kannst das Teil dazu etwas tiefer setzen oder auch eingraben) - ich würde es auf alle Fälle so bauen, dass bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe der Filter nicht leer läuft - oder du setzt noch einen kleineren Kübel mit Ablauföffnungen Oben in das Gehäuse - dann kannst den Auslauf als Abgang verwenden und der Einlauf erfolgt einfach durch den Deckel.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Wenn ich den Auslauf als Einlauf benutze, und dieser niedriger ist als der Auslauf, läuft das Wasser dann nicht zurück ??


----------



## Nori (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: OASE Biosmart erweitern*

Wenn der Auslauf des bisherigen Filters etwas höher liegt als der Auslauf deiner neuen Biostufe ist es egal wie tief der Einlauf der Bioabteilung ist.
Nach dem Ausschalten der Pumpe bleibt dann das Wasser auf Niveau Unterkante Auslauf Bioabteilung stehen einschließlich dem Zuleitungsrohr zum Eingang.

Gruß Nori


----------

